# [Choose Your Own Adventure] Tales



## Eclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

Loosely influenced by Homestuck and the Tales of games. I have no idea what this is gonna turn out to be, so... allons-y!
Rules:
-Topics to answer will be underlined.
-If there are multiple prompts, I will select by random.org

---





Your adventure has start. Well, will start anyway. Not like you know of this.

Input name.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 17, 2011)

Avecual.
... Because I'm weird.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 17, 2011)

You have been deemed Avecual! Well, your name has been Avecual since forever. Of course you weren't named just in the past few hours. Your parents had very peculiar tastes in names.

Avecual discovers she is in a cave. She sees the exit not far away.

What to do now?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 17, 2011)

Exit cave.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 18, 2011)

Avecual exits the cave and is almost blinded by the light outside. She quickly adjusts her eyes to the new environment.






Almost immediately after seeing the scenery, Avecual realizes where she was. She was staring at the Burning Forest, so named as the trees seemed like they were burning because of their auburn color. This could only mean one thing. She was in the middle of the Autumn Country. When she realized her geographical location, Avecual knew who she was.

She was a daughter of a farmer in the Summer Country, and was on her way to deliver carrots to the capital city. But something happened and she was unconscious in a cave.

Avecual, after pondering her context, looked at the cobblestone road in front of her. Only roads of cobblestone lead to the capital. Going home was out of the question. She was in the opposite side of the continent.

What course of action should Avecual take?


----------



## Mai (Jul 18, 2011)

Retreive arms. And carrots, too.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

Mai said:


> Retreive arms. And carrots, too.


Check Strife Specibi.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 18, 2011)

Why? Your arms are right here. You're covering your face with one. And what's a Strife Specibi?
Carrots, however, you can handle.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 19, 2011)

[[Randomized choices. I got 2, so that means I am going with Legendaryseeker99's choice. And I see what you did there Mai. XD]]





Not far away from the cave, Avecual sees her cart of carrots. Oddly enough, most of the carrots are in excellent condition. Whoever the people who knocked out Avecual and put her in a cave were, they were not coming for her carrots, that's for sure. Avecual is perplexed, but is happy her carrots are safe.

Avecual puts the best CARROT she can find in her POCKETS.

An odd suggest of a STRIFE SPECEBI comes to mind, but Avecual has no idea what it means. It probably means something like a weapon, so Avecual checks her pockets.






There's nothing there but the previous CARROT and a peculiar COIN. On the COIN is the emblem of the Spring Country. As far as Avecual's memories go, Avecual definitely does not remember stopping by the Spring Country.

But Avecual keeps the coin anyway. Maybe it will come in handy.

It is getting darker. Avecual must move on.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2011)

Pull the cart along towards the Capital.


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

Use the coin to buy ingredients for carrot cake. Make said carrot cake, and sell it for _two coins._


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 20, 2011)

Attempt to climb a tree to get a better vantage point to see what's further down the path.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Jul 22, 2011)

Bite the coin! Need to make sure it's not a counterfeit before trying to use it as money.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

[[Considering I forgot to update yesterday, I thought it'd be nice to answer ALL prompts. I think I'll be doing that once in a while. XD]]
*>>Use the coin to buy ingredients for carrot cake. Make said carrot cake, and sell it for two coins.*





Silly suggestion, of course Avecual already has a CARROT CAKE well stored on the CARROT CART. Besides, BAKING is an archaic art and ALCHEMY is much preferred over BAKING.

*>>Bite the coin! Need to make sure it's not a counterfeit before trying to use it as money.*





GAH! It's real, definitely real.

*>>Attempt to climb a tree to get a better vantage point to see what's further down the path.*





Avecual climbs up the highest tree around her and sees the path is relatively safe. However, as the day grows darker, there might be bad things lurking in the shadows...

*>>Pull the cart along towards the Capital.*





Onwards!


----------



## Mai (Jul 23, 2011)

:O That second to last panel is gorgeous!

Anyway, take a shortcut. You really should get there before nightfall.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

((Thank you, Mai. I wanted to put some non-chibi art sometimes like Homestuck. :3c))





Although it would be wise to take a shortcut, the only shortcut would be through the Winter Country, and their cold days are renowned to freeze over the unwitting traveler. But then again, traveling through the Burning Forest at night doesn't seem safe either...

What should Avecual do?


----------



## Starship Trooper (Jul 23, 2011)

Since you don't seem to have any suitable weapons, taking a shortcut through Winter Country is probably the best option.

To help deal with the cold there, though, you should pack some leaves in your clothes to act as insulation.


----------



## Mai (Jul 23, 2011)

Adding on to the above...

Eat a bunch of pies while you're there, too. Fat will help you survive.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 23, 2011)

Cut straight through the forest in hopes of reaching the capital before nighttime.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

Silly Avectual.

You have a Teleportation Rune!
Although you will have to get a bit closer to get within range........


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 25, 2011)

Grab as many leaves and sap and sticks to create a hangglider to fly to the capital.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 26, 2011)

((Randomized options, got a 1. So I am going with Starship Trooper.))
*>>Since you don't seem to have any suitable weapons, taking a shortcut through Winter Country is probably the best option.
>>To help deal with the cold there, though, you should pack some leaves in your clothes to act as insulation.*





Avecual went through many possible options, but all of them involved abandoning her CARROT CART. So she went with the obvious. Crossing the Winter Country it is.

She hopes that she stuffed enough leaves for insulation.

Meanwhile...





Somewhere in the capital, someone has yet to start their adventure... Are you ready?

Input name.


----------



## Glace (Jul 26, 2011)

Steele.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

Hella Jeff


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

Edward


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

Felix


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ocelot.


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

Erdian Ampraa.

Avecual: ==>


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

Mai said:


> Erdian Ampraa.
> 
> Avecual: ==>


SECONDING


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 26, 2011)

Layol.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 26, 2011)

Zoosmell Pooplord


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 27, 2011)

((Amazingly, I got 6 which is Mai's. XDDD))





You are Erdian Ampraa. You are a _girl_ born into a noble family of wealthy merchants and navy officers. Since you were born into a lineage of navy officers, your parents gave you a decidedly masculine name so that you can train just like other men. Your favorite color is purple, but you like to wear blue just because you were taught to.

You are currently in your room.

What to do?

*Avecual: ==>*





Avecual is in quite a tight spot.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2011)

Erdian Ampraa: Check mail

Avecual: Wriggle free


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

Erdian Ampraa: Go flirt with Fefran Pixess.

Avecual: Save yourself from whatever is attacking you by offering it your carrots.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2011)

EA:Look out window

Avecual: I second Mai's


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 27, 2011)

Erdian: Be bored.
Avecual: I third Mai's.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2011)

Erdian Ampraa: Do what Mai says

Avectual: STRIFE


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 28, 2011)

((Randomized, got a 1. So I am going with Vehement Mustelid))





Around Erdian's desk is a pile of letters. Most of the letters are from higher ups and other members of her crew but she doesn't bother with them. However, a most peculiar letter is right on top of the pile. It was obviously sent quite recently, since the letter itself was still warm from the PARCEL BURN from the PARCEL ADDRESS NETWORKING.

Obviously from the seal and the cherry paper, the letter is from the Spring Country. Erdian knows nobody from the Spring Country, so how would anyone know how to send her a letter from the NETWORK?

Erdian is apprehensive at opening the letter.






Wriggling is useless, and a powerful snowstorm overcomes Avecual. An eerie figure remains in her vision as she struggles to not black out...


----------



## Mai (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm getting seconded and thirded? Wow...

Erdian Ampraa: Get Fefran to open the letter, then. Hit on sexually harrass her while doing so.

Avecual: Again. Offer it carrots, maybe it will take you in and help you survive the storm.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 28, 2011)

erdian>> open the letter.
axecural>> lose a life, then use coin to buy a life in heaven.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 28, 2011)

Mai said:


> I'm getting seconded and thirded? Wow...
> 
> Erdian Ampraa: Get Fefran to open the letter, then. Hit on sexually harrass her while doing so.
> 
> Avecual: Again. Offer it carrots, maybe it will take you in and help you survive the storm.


Seconding.
And Erdian apparently has a thing for Fefran now.


----------



## Mai (Jul 28, 2011)

Hasn't he /always/ had a thing for Fefran, though? They were moirails best friends soulmates for life.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 28, 2011)

Mai said:


> Hasn't *she* /always/ had a thing for Fefran, though? They were moirails best friends soulmates for life.


Fix'd


----------



## Light (Jul 29, 2011)

Erdian: Pack the letter with you and be on your way. Never know, it might say something different depending on when you decide to open it up.

Avecual: offer carrots


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 29, 2011)

((The generator must hate carrots, because I got a 2, so clearpikmin it is!))





Coming over the suspicion, Erdian opens the letter.

Now _this_ was an interesting letter. Just as peculiar as the origin of the letter. Of course, the letter does not state the author.

Whatever the letter's contents, Erdian must depart for the Spring Country immediately. But what should she take?








> "A... a coin, if you'd like...?"


Avecual said weakly. It was a cheap trick, but the best she could muster for her current mind's state. Cold and numb.

There was no response and the snow storm seemed to blaze harder.

Ah, she was dozing off...






Heaven, perhaps?


----------



## Mai (Jul 29, 2011)

Avecual: CARROTS CARROTS CARROTS

Fat will help you whether the storm! Also give the yeti-thing a hug, because that will give his warmth to you.

Erdian: Get a traveling partner. The more the merrier!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Avectual: Obviously it's just a tree or something covered in snow and ice.

ALTERNATIVELY:
It's a friendly yeti person that saves you from the cold.

Erdian: Invite along your boyfriend Fefran Pixess.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

((I am convinced the randomizer is prejudiced against carrots or something. I got a 2, so Legendaryseeker99 it is!))





Correct! The Hospitable Snowbeast was merely trying to warn Avecual of the oncoming snow storm.






Slowly, the Snowbeast treads to a nearby village...






You are Fefran Pixess a _boy_. You live in some part elsewhere in the Empraa Estate, since both families share the same estate. Your family are also a wealthy merchant family and have a history of military experience. Your favorite color is green but you wear red because you were taught to. You have been Erdian's friend since childhood and know her better than anyone else.

You have a feeling she's looking for you...






And you were right.


> "Pack up, we're going to the Spring Country."


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 30, 2011)

Erdian: don't forget your other friend, taverlos kiteram


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 30, 2011)

Avecual: Wake up and become friends with the hospitable snowbeast.
Fefran: Wait a minute, you can't just come in here and tell me "We're going to the spri-"
Erdan: Yes. Yes I can.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

KR-9 said:


> Erdian: don't forget your other friend, taverlos kiteram





Mendatt said:


> Avecual: Wake up and become friends with the hospitable snowbeast.
> Fefran: Wait a minute, you can't just come in here and tell me "We're going to the spri-" You have been so bored recently, so you accept.
> Erdan: Yes. Yes I can.


Seconding


----------



## Mai (Jul 30, 2011)

KR-9 said:


> Erdian: don't forget your other friend, *Tavsel Nitrea.*


Fixed.

Seconding Mendatt's suggestions.


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 1, 2011)

((Sorry for the late update. But I got my final exam all patched up and done, so now I have some more free time! Got a 4, so it's Mai!))





Slowly, Avecual recovers and feels a comfortable and furry arm around her. It was that thing she encountered; but she didn't feel hostility so she didn't resist.


> "... What are you?"


The furry beast did not stop but kept on going. It responded telepathically as its gem on its head glowed.


> "I am a Snowbeast."


Both conversed together and soon figured out that it was smart to go the village. Avecual was also relieved to discover her CARROT CART would be retrieved.

Yet, she can't help but feel she is missing something...






Fefran already had a bag prepared just in case Erdian would come to his room and tell him to go to the Spring Country.


> "That's quite abrupt of you, Erdi."


 Fefran said, 





> "What's with going with the Spring Country?"





> "Pixess, you are going. That's final. And don't call me Erdi. I'll explain along the way. We're getting Nitrea.


Fefran shrugged. He was used to Erdian's random announcements. The two walk down the hall. Nitrea lived in the northern area of the capital so they had some walking to do.


----------



## Mai (Aug 1, 2011)

Erdian and Fefran: Have a feelings jam on the way there. Discuss the suspicious letter and how important it is to go to Spring County. 

Gazela Makate: Stop them on the way there and ask to come. They're your _best friends,_ and no real quest is complete without a trio of friends! Understand none of the serious things at all, and interrupt all important discussion with squeaks/honks.

((Also Erdian looks _amazing._ I just love her expression!))


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

I cant really think of any thing, so i'll just second Mai's


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2011)

Thirding Mai's.

(Erdian is a girl)


----------



## Mai (Aug 2, 2011)

Why do I keep forgetting that...! Sorry.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 4, 2011)

FOURTHing Mai's.

<3


----------

